# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  BCAA's = Itchy????

## Ms.Magoo

Within the last week I have been taking one scoop of Purple Wraath before my fasted cardio and also before my second workout in the evening and I have noticed that not too long after taking it I start to become itchy.... especially on my hands.. Does anyone know if this is normal or am I having some type of reaction???? Please help, thank you!!!

----------


## redz

Could be an allergic reaction. I take BCAA caps myself and never feel any sides from them other than having to swallow 5 of those horse pills at once lol.

----------


## slfmade

I also take purple wraath. I never feel itchy but I do get real tingly on my arms and legs. Kinda like a pins and needles tingle. I kinda like it! lol

----------


## auslifta

> Within the last week I have been taking one scoop of Purple Wraath before my fasted cardio and also before my second workout in the evening and I have noticed that not too long after taking it I start to become itchy.... especially on my hands.. Does anyone know if this is normal or am I having some type of reaction???? Please help, thank you!!!


*From the product;*

Warnings: *The Beta Alanine in this product may cause a slight tingling in some people*. This is a natural characteristic. Before ingesting this product you should consult your doctor if you are not aware of your current health status or if you have any medical condition including, but not limited to diabetes, high or low blood pressure, cardiac arrhythmias, stroke, diseases of the heart, kidneys, liver or thyroid gland; anxiety, history of seizures, depression, any psychiatric ailment, pernicious anemia or other blood disorders, prostate enlargement. This product is intended for adults 18-50 years of age only. 
WARNING: This product contains chemicals known to the State of California to cause cancer, or birth defects or other reproductive harm. Do not take this product if you are pregnant or nursing. Do not consume with less than the recommended amount of water or if you are prone to dehydration or are subjected to extremely hot temperatures. Do not take this product with any any drugs without permission from your prescribing doctor. 

Do you have any allergies?

----------


## RaginCajun

i take the same thing and its the beta alanine as auslifta stated above. it is kind of like the flushing feeling from niacin (B3). lessen your dosage and work up to full dose.

----------


## Ms.Magoo

Thanks guys!!! I decided to take 1/2 a scoop this morning before my fasted cardio and this time it was more like a tingling sensation rather than an irritating itch. I do not have any allergies, that I know of and have never had a reaction to anything ever in the 29 years of my life. So... I think that I'll do like Cajun says and work my way up to a full scoop.  :Smilie: 

Thank again guys I appreciate the feedback!!!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

I dislike purple wraath anyway. You have no idea the amounts of what aminos you are getting because its some bs proprietary blend complex.

----------


## BrownGirl

Yeah I had to start with half a scoop too...For me too much just made me a little shaky. I'm glad you don't feel itchy now...

----------


## PrairieDawg

Beta Alanine makes my face tingle if I take it first thing in the morning before a meal..

----------


## ottomaddox

Makes my lips tingle

----------


## eiff

Yup. There's some undisclosed amount of Beta Alanine is the 'PurplEndurance Complex' of Wraath. Gotta love proprietary blends with sick names!

----------

